# Computer backup software?



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm trying to find a suitable backup program to backup all of my computer files on the second HDD in my laptop. I'd like to have something that will auto update any changes... probably on at least a weekly basis.

I'm considering Genie Soft at 50 bucks... as well as Norton Ghost at 70 bucks (much cheaper at some online sources).

Just wondering if anyone uses anything now and might have any other recommendations for me to consider.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hmmm,... what about RAID??? Or is the laptop not capable???


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't think it is... I asked Fujitsu if they could set it up and they said there was not an option for it. I have no idea what is involved or even if it is possible with a laptop.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)

Ghost is very solid and used extensively here at work.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I've been toying with the idea of getting an outboard USB hard drive to keep my files backed up. Will I be needing software like this, or is it just for auto-backup?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That's probably not a bad idea, but I think you would need a software program to do the auto back-up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

Depends. You can use Window's own backup utility but its not really designed to be a disaster recovery tool like Ghost would be. 

Sonnie FYI to get Ghost to see a RAID set up you'll need the latest version as the one we use daily at work doesn't see the RAID array which is frustrating when we're on our servers.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Well at this point I don't have RAID, but I'll probably get the latest version anyway.


----------



## Jusbegood (Dec 24, 2006)

You may have already found the software to backup your computer. After trying myriad types of backup software, I found a backup software (what I consider the next best thing to sliced bread) called Acronis True Image. The latest iteration runs about $50. Once you master the basics, your worries are all over.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Funny... I haven't done anything and the whole reason I purchased this laptop was to have that second HDD for a backup. I'll check out that software. Thanks!


----------



## Jusbegood (Dec 24, 2006)

F.Y.I........There's an end of the week sale for Acronis True Image 9.0 for $9.95 at www.nothingbutsoftware.com.....I don't know why this is so, because Acronis usually doesn't allow 3rd party vendors to sell their software. If you do spring for the software, and use it, I'd appreciate your opinion/s. Before you make a decision, you can check out the Acronis forums @ www.wilderssecurity.com to do a little lurking in order to broaden your knowledge.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

I haven't tried it or anything, but there was some backup software that came on the My Book external drive I bought. I also know that the next model up My Book has a one button backup feature, just push the button and it backs everything up to the external drive.

Other than that, I'm also a big Ghost fan.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I downloaded True Image tonight (15 day trial version) and tried it out. It was pretty painless and took about 30 minutes to do a full image backup of my C drive, which is about 36GB. 

One thing I liked about it, unlike my AVG... I don't notice it doing its thing in the background. At least that is a good thing. Unlike my desktop that I only restart a couple of times a week, I shut down my laptop every time I finish up with it or am going to be away from it for more than an hour or two. Timing the AVG and backup software to run can sometimes be tricky... it ends up not always getting that opportunity to run and wants to run when I start up. I notice AVG running in the background... it slows things down considerably, despite setting it to slow. This was one thing I was concerned about because my intentions are to do at least a couple of backups per week.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Maybe I'm silly, but I've always used the Windows backup program for both the laptop and the desktop. I've got an external for the laptop. The desktop is backed up to a second internal - no mirrored raid or anything like that. Occasionally (once per month) I'll burn a DVD-RW of my important stuff.

All I ever back up is my documents and that's generally under a gig. :dontknow:

I have used Ghost in the past and thought it was good. I guess I never had bad enough trouble where I could justify backing up everything or "ghosting" if you will.

'Knock on wood'

I've reformatted and reloaded Windows numerous times for numerous people. It can be tedious for some. But I view it as a beer drinking event! :bigsmile:

mech


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I use sync-back to backup files from 3 different hard drives onto one large badckup drive. It has an auto backup schedule, and is free.

It does save the files as multiple files, and not as a single image, if that makes a difference.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

For those who want to get by with a minimum setup, you do get a functional backup software app when you buy a Seagate external hard drive. I've been using it for almost a year.


----------



## bob1029 (Feb 26, 2007)

Personally, I would use Robocopy, a program that is part of the free windows server 2003 resource kit. I use it at work all the time to back up entire hard drives for several reasons:

1. It backs up EVERYTHING.
2. If you run it again with the same parameters, it will only copy the changed/additional files.
3. Its free.
4. The files are copied 1:1, so you can access them immediately from any computer (no need to worry about disk image reading software).

The idea is, you have a source drive (c) and you want to do a 1:1 copy to a destination folder on a usb drive (d:\my backup). You simply run the command:

Robocopy.exe c:\ "d:\my backup" /e /R:1

This will copy the entire c drive to the my backup folder, the e switch specifies every file and subfolder, and the R:1 specifies to retry once if the file is unreadable. 

Also, if you wanted to run an auto-backup, all you would have to do is put the first robocopy command into a batch file, and create a task that calls it (via task scheduler in control panel) to run every interval you specify. 

If, after backing up an entire windows xp system drive, you wanted to restore it from the usb drive, all you would have to do is run: 

Robocopy.exe "D:\my backup" c:\ /e /R:1
Then, boot from the windows xp installation cd, go to the recovery console and run:
fixboot
fixmbr

The only downside i can think of is that you would need a second computer or bootable environment to perform the copy back to the system drive.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Here's a couple more free options:

GoodSync - it's a data synchronization tool. I use it with a 2GB thumbdrive to back up "My Documents" folder - works great! A lot easier to use than my old drag and drop.

Mozy - Online storage - 2GB or less is free. Unlimited storage for $4.95 a month. You do need a high speed connection.

mech


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

I've used backup software for many years. I started with "ghost" which worked very well but I've always found it clunky and too geeky for most people. So I searched for a better/easier utility and found Acronis True Image. This is so simple to use and other can easily follow the process to backup. Even better I enable "auto" backups and let the software do the work.

Ghost still is an excellent product but is more for the admin's! This can really be seen when you have to recover you're system drive and boot to their dos based utility which is a different animal altogether. True Image, on the other hand looks and acts the same whether in windows or off the boot disk, thanks to "linux".

I've tried backup drives and found them good but not all are created equal. Make sure you do your homework first. Some have software that must be installed before you can use them and make sure that your motherboard supports USB booting or getting back your boot drive may be a hassle!

If data backup is all you want then MS's own backup utility will work but is "lame" otherwise. However the new Vista backup is much improved but I haven't played with it that much!

All the suggestion above are workable, you just have to decide your requirements and budget. Just make sure you do "backup" your most important info and get it off your pc! DVD-R, CD-R, web or an external/extra hard drive are easy and inexpensive ways to ensure recovery and protection.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

The segate backup software is a "lite" version of Acronis True Image 10 and can be downlaoded for free off their website!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm pretty much sold on the Acronis True Image 10... I just need to buy it. :huh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

...or you can get it for free from seagate...


----------

